# Live plants.



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm sick of having fake plants. What types of live ones should I invest in. I want something that stays relatively put in the gravel. Do reds have a history of eating certain plants and leaing others alone. What kinds are those?


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

Some piranha will bite at plants,some wont. Good plants are Amazon Swords,Java fern and most Anubias.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

spike said:


> Some piranha will bite at plants,some wont. Good plants are Amazon Swords,Java fern and most Anubias.


 all three are great choices, I have annubis and amazon swords and dont do anything but give them 12hrs of light per day


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I think swords are great. I can never keep live plany alive in my tank. Remember plants require light, and P's naturally do not take kindly to light (although this can be forced upon them).

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have swords in my tank, the p's will take a leaf off now and then, but they seem to be doing ok. Make sure they get their light.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm unable to keep swords alive, but java fern and anubias (there a variety of anubias species, ranging from small to very large, small- and big-leafed: they all thrive under low light circumstances) are doing great, as well as crypto's and vallisneria (but the latter got mowed down to stumps by my reds in a matter of days, so I gave up on them...)


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I wont have to worry about light, my reds don't mind the light or are used to it or whatever: they don't make a fuss anyways. I'll pick up some swords today and I'll look around for some jumbo anubias. Thanks guys.


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

I bought four amazon swords and now have ten due to the little new ones growing off the originals. all i do is give them lots of light and put in Jungle plant care fizz tabs once a week and they are doing great


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

LouiCypher - you have access to the plant forum, why not look up these answers and add them to the plant forum?

that would be great


----------

